# Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel



## HAPE-1909 (8. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit Zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Komplettboot mit obigen Aussenborder gekauft.

Da ich nun einen Öl- + Getriebeölwechsel vornehmen möchte (um eigene Wechselintervalle einhalten zu können), stehe ich nun vor der Frage, welches Öl (nicht Getriebeöl) genommen werden sollte.

Der Verkäufer hatte mir gesagt, er hätte den Motor immer mit hochwertigen (kein Billigmarkenöl) 10W40 gefahren.
Im Internet habe ich in einem Bootsshop ein Komplettset zum Ölwechsel direkt von Honda für eben diesen Motor gefunden. Hier wurde aber ein Honda-Öl 10W30 angeboten.

Da der Motor schon ein bisschen älter ist (2006), stell ich mir nun die Frage, ob die vermutlich alte "Herstellerangabe" Honda-Öl 10W30 besser oder schlechter als 10W40 ist.


Hat hier vielleicht jemand diesen Motor bzw. wie macht ihr das mit euren Motoren?

Falls es relevant ist - es ist ein 4-Takter.


SGG
HAPE-1909


----------



## WalKo (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Na ja, wegen dem Öl alleine würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. 
Mein BF20 braucht mit Ölfilter 1,3l und ohne 1,0 L Öl. 
Habe gerade gewechselt. 
Mein Öl fürs Auto ist nicht mal im Internet billiger, als das Original Honda ÖL, das mit Sicherheit das richtige ist. 
Was mir zu denken gibt ist, das vor zwei Jahren meine erste Inspektion ein KFZ Mechaniker Meister gemacht hat, dessen Schwiegervater mal einen Bootsladen hatte, bei dem er das bisschen nötige Know How für Außenborder dazugelernt hat. 
Da habe ich 90€ für eine Komplette Inspektion bezahlt, mit Ventilspielkontrolle, Impeller, Zündkerzen Wechsel usw. 
Leider macht er das nicht mehr weil er keinen Platz und Zeit mehr dafür wegen eigener KFZ- Werkstatt hat die boomt. 
Jetzt hab ich die nächste Inspektion selber gemacht und Frage mich wie hat er das zu dem Preis machen können, den im Internet muss man alleine fürs Material was er gewechselt hat deutlich über 100€ bezahlen.  

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## relgna01 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Ich mache gerade an einem BF 6 den Wechsel und nehme das 10W40.
Das Öl / Getriebeöl und Kerzen kaufe ich be SVB, 
den Benzinfilter lasse ich für 1,0 € aus HK kommen.
Ich bin der Meinung das es besser wäre, wenn man auch in der ganz kalten Jahrezeit fährt, das 10W30 nimmt und das es zu 100º/. keinen Schaden anrichtet.


----------



## bootszander (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

10W40 ist besser.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Mahlzeit,

also beim Öl gibts ja nun zwei verschiedene Meinungen. 

Ob 10W40 oder das Honda-Öl 10W30 - eine eindeutige Meinung gibts hierzu nun nicht.

Mal ganz blöd gefragt (habe wirklich keine Ahnung):

Aus welchem Grund meinen die Befürworter vom 10W40 denn, das es besser wäre? 

Ich will hier keineswegs eine Meinung dazu schlecht machen - aber warum sollte man ein - vom Hersteller - empfohlenes Öl nicht nehmen und lieber ein anderes? Gibts da irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Honda-Öl bzw. bessere Erfahrungen mit anderem 10W40 (welche Marke?)?

Wie gesagt, habe auf dem Gebiet noch keine Erfahrungen und suche daher ein paar (nach Möglichkeit begründete) Erfahrungswerte was für und dagegen spricht. Und so wie es sich bisher liest, gibts da wirklich verschiedene Ansichten.



PS:habe mir in der Zwischenzeit nun schon das "passende" 10W30 Honda-Öl, Getriebeöl und Zündkerzen bestellt.
Kann das natürlich noch wieder rückgängig machen und ein anderes Öl nehmen...


----------



## WalKo (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Warum ist 10 W40 besser?
Das 10W-30 ist bei 100° etwas flüssiger als das 10W 40.
dafür stehen die 30 oder 40.
Warum soll den das bei höheren Temperaturen dickflüßigere besser sein als das etwas dünnflüssigere?
Was anderes sagen diese Zahlen nicht aus.
Man muss schauen das man für den Motor ein geeignetes  Öl nimmt.
Ansonsten macht es gar nicht so viel aus was der Unterschied zwischen den Ölen ist.
Man hat mal vor längerer Zeit beim KFZ Motor eine größeren Vergleich gestartet, was  ein hochwertiges Synthetiköl gegenüber dem günstigen Leichtlauföl bringt.
Das Ergebniss  war eine Verschleißminderung um ca. 5% .
Bei viel Kurzstecke entsprechend mehr und bei Langstrecke weniger, weil vor allem die Schmierung nach dem Starten beim kalten Motor den Größeren Unterschied macht.  
Bei ausgelutschten Motoren mit Ölverbrauch oder bei Problemmen mit Hydrostößeln bei den hochwerigen dünnnflüßigen Ölen schaffen die Dickflüßigeren meist weniger Ölverbrauch und unterbinden manchmal das Hydrostößel kpappern. 
Ansonsten wüsste ich keinen Vorteil, außer das es meist die billigeren Öle sind.



Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## WalKo (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Da keiner begründet warum ein 10W-40 Öl besser als ein 10W-30 Öl  für einen Außenborder ist habe ich versucht zu recherchieren. 
Direkt zum Öl habe ich nichts gefunden, nur das die Betriebstemperatur von Außenbordern um 58 bis 70° sein soll. 
Das gibt mir zu denken. 
In meiner Jugend hat es geheißen das man beim Auto Vollgas frühestens ab 80° Öltemperatur geben kann da ansonsten erhöhter Verschleiß und im schlimmsten Fall ein Riß des Ölfilms droht und es zu Schäden kommen kann. 
Wie passt dann das Öl zu der niedrigeren Betriebstemperatur von Außenbordern?
Da scheint es mir logisch das Außenborder ein anderes Öl brauchen, das auf die niedrigere Betriebstemperatur optimiert ist.  
Ein W-30 ÖL dürfte bei der niedrigeren Temperatur schneller die nötige dünne Viskosität erreichen und einen zuverlässigeren Schmierfilm bereitstellen als das bei der Temperatur  etwas dickflüßigere W-40 Öl. 
Oder irre ich mich da?

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## relgna01 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Da ich meine Service selber mache und das für mich und den Nachbesitzer dokumentiere halte ich mich an das Handbuch und lege die Rechnungen bei.
Ich sage nicht das dies oder das besser ist sondern halte mich da nur an das Handbuch.
Es ist mir auch egal welcher Hersteller, die Norm muss stimmen.
Im Handbuch sind auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten erwähnt, da die Motiren ja auch in kälteren Regionen betrieben werden.
Ganz wichtig ist aber das man Öl drin hat


----------



## relgna01 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Oje, bevor man mich steinigt muss ich mich schnell selber korrigieren, natürlich kommt bei mir das 10w30 zum einsatz, bin da durch einander weil ich noch andere Geräte betreibe und selber warte, sorry.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Dann werd ich mal beim Honda-Öl 10W30 bleiben, so wie es in der Beschreibung steht - Schaden kann es ja dann nicht!

Besten Dank für die Hilfe - dann steht dem Öl- und Getriebeölwechsel usw. nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## WalKo (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

@relgna01
Du kannst mit deinem Motor machen was Du willst, da steinigt dich keiner. 
Höchstens einem vereckt zufällig der Motor nach deinem Ratschlag und man braucht eine Schuldigen, dann bist vielleicht dran.

In meiner  Honda Betriebsanleitung steht SAE 10W-30 oder gleichwertige
API Klasifikation SG,SH, oder SJ.
Daran würde ich mich auch halten.
Alles andere ist eigenes Risiko.

Hatte mal vor längerer Zeit einen gebrauchten BMW 316i mit ca. 70000km gekauft. 
Bei der Übergabe beim ausräumen beim Vorbesitzer stand im Kofferaum ein Kanister 15W-40 Öl. 
Ich dachte mir nichts dabei, erst beim nächsten Ölwechsel stellte ich fest das  dieses Öl für den Motor gar nicht zugelassen ist. 
Ich selber merkte auch keine negativen Folgen.
Irgendwann später hat mein Schwiegervater, alter KFZ-Mechaniker das Auto angeschaut und mir gesagt das der Motor nicht normal, zu rau läuft.
Hat sich das dann angeschaut und eine etwas eingelaufene Nockenwelle diagnostiziert und gleich gesagt das dieses Auto mit dem falschen Öl gefahren wurde. Ich hatte davon nichts erwähnt. 

Mein gegenwärtiges Auto ein BMW 320i habe ich auch von einem Bekannten abgekauft der selber in der Autowerkstatt gearbeitet hat und der Meinung war das die ganzen teuren Öle Geldmacherei ist. 
Lieber billigeres und öfters Wechseln als das teure mit längeren Intervalen. 
So hat er auch für das Auto auch gar nicht zugelassenes 15W-40 reingekippt. 
Nach dem Kauf habe ich gleich eine Inspektion machen lassen und zugelassenses Öl verwendet und stellte einen Ölverbrauch von ca. 1L auf 2000km fest. und das bei erst ca. 80000km auf dem Tacho.
Mein Auto davor mit ähnlichem Motor nur 2,5L Hubraum anstatt jetzt 2,2L 
habe ich mit 212000km verkauft.
Das wurde immer vorschriffsmäßig gewartet.  
Trotz der hohen Laufleistung brauchte ich erst nach ca. 15000km nach der Inspektion Öl  nachfüllen.
Nach dieser praktischen Erfahrung gehe ich auf Nummer sicher und verwende in Zukunft nur das was der Hersteller für den Motor vorgesehen hat und glaube keinem der mir was anderes erzählt, wenn er seine Kompetenz in dem Bereich nicht nachweisen kann.


Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## relgna01 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Honda BF5a - Ölwechsel*

Du hast recht Waldemar, aber ich habe mich vertan im Motor das habe ich korrigiert und mich entschuldigt und hoffe das mir das nicht das Genick bricht und alles gut wird.


----------

